# First purchase



## Valocalrep (Jan 21, 2012)

Im looking into buying my first handgun and i wanted to get some people reviews and opponions on that 
9mm "Baby" eagle 2, aslo known as the Jericho. I am used to shooting a Sig 1911 Stainless carry and a Para Big Hawk. I personally like the feal of s heavier gun and i will only buy steal frame weapons. Does anyone have this weapon or have shot it and can tell me what they think about it. Thanks


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

not the jericho itself but it is a cz type system, parts made by tanfoglio in italy and finished in isreal. this isnt a tz clone as there are many parts that are not interchangable but it is the same system and the same maker so in my book, has the same potential.

huge fan of the cz/tangs


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi and welcome...Sig is expensive but worth the price....JJ


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

I've read one very positive write up on this firearm. It is very heavy--heavier than my old stainless Gold Cup. I think it would make a fine range gun, but the weight would put in my not-so-fine-as-a-carry gun catagory.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Try a Beretta 92........


----------



## Rockhound (Sep 28, 2011)

Never shot the "Baby Eagle," but I have two Tanfoglio pistols which are very similar. I like them a lot and find the felt recoil to be very light with a 9mm. The only issue I have heard about these pistols is finding suitable holsters for discrete carry. If it is going to be a range gun, then this will not be a problem.


----------



## Shuban (Jan 24, 2012)

berettabone said:


> Try a Beretta 92........


That can be a better choice.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Were the 1911s in 9?The only 9 I have left is a Beretta 92.I'm not big on plastic either but if I ever buy another 9 I will look hard at Walther's PPQ and decide between that and a USP.The 1911 is my main platform but I run 45,so I really have no need for another 9 that I don't use.


----------



## Zahnarzt (Jun 6, 2021)

Looking at purchasing a Walther PPQ Q5 SF myself. Reviews I’ve seen look solid.

If you’re a 1911/2011 fan, you might like Staccato.


----------



## Gary1952 (Jun 6, 2021)

Valocalrep said:


> Im looking into buying my first handgun and i wanted to get some people reviews and opponions on that
> 9mm "Baby" eagle 2, aslo known as the Jericho. I am used to shooting a Sig 1911 Stainless carry and a Para Big Hawk. I personally like the feal of s heavier gun and i will only buy steal frame weapons. Does anyone have this weapon or have shot it and can tell me what they think about it. Thanks


I own two P220s and a 1911 Emperor Scorpion Carry and just bought a FNX45 tactical last week and got to the range today with it. Even with the plastic frame it was a joy to shoot and it' changed my mind on plastic frames at least with FN


----------

